# Manhole Problem



## Nationaldude (20 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

My neighbour is starting an extension but has realised that a manhole is going to be in the way of the build. He has been told that the council will charge up to 20k to move it for him. He has decided to try to move it himself. Is there any other options open to him?

Thanks,

ND


----------



## kkelliher (20 Jun 2011)

He cannot move a public main without council approval. This should have been mapped as part of the planning pack


----------



## Nationaldude (20 Jun 2011)

That's what i thought kkelliher, he is going to bring problems on himself! Personally I think his builder should have foreseen this problem before breaking ground (today).


----------



## Pope John 11 (21 Jun 2011)

Nationaldude said:


> That's what i thought kkelliher, he is going to bring problems on himself! Personally I think his builder should have foreseen this problem before breaking ground (today).



Nationaldude, its not an issue for the builder, but for the Design Team. Is there an Architect and an Engineer involved on this project? Its their responsibility to deal with this issue & discuss it with the Client.

Will there be any risks imposed on you, as you say you are a neighbour to this person?

What impacts will the overall project have on your dwelling etc?


----------



## Nationaldude (21 Jun 2011)

As far as I know there is no engineer or architect involved with this build, he's a tradesman himself and is enlisting friends of the trade for the works involved.

We're detatched so I don't see any impact on our property tbh, we have our own manhole in a corner of our garden, well away from the house.


----------



## Pope John 11 (22 Jun 2011)

Nationaldude said:


> we have our own manhole in a corner of our garden, well away from the house.



Yes, but is it not a common sewer shared for all the houses in that area. In other words does his manhole connect to your manhole?


----------



## Nationaldude (22 Jun 2011)

I honestly have no idea, I'll try to explain, our houses are on a horse shoe for want of a better word, we are in the centre with two rows of terraced houses either side, both of my neighbours and ourselves all have these manholes. I'm not even 100% sure that they are actual manholes or more inspection holes? How would I find out?


----------

